# Como conectar el LCD de un laptop en un PC?



## NIKE-LIVE (Abr 30, 2005)

bueno antes que nada les pido su ayuda pues tengo una laptop que ya no sirve la desarme y necesito saber como puedo conectar la pantalla de LCD a cualquier monitor me gustaría que me apoyaran para saber el diagrama para transformar la señal y así poderla ya sea en un puerto paralelo o en la entrada común de las PC´s de antemano les agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 1, 2005)

Es un proyecto complicado pues los LCD de las laptop no poseen el controlador del display incorporado, esta función se realiza en la CPU.

Lee esta pagina de enlace, aquí te lo explican mas a fondo:

http://www.geocities.com/p9019/lcdpanel


----------



## kekoss (Ago 26, 2008)

hola a todos yo tambien quiero hacer eso pero no tengo ni idea de como hacerlo


----------

